# Oak Table



## Adam (30 Apr 2004)

[I've split this into three sections, to assist in downloading all the images] - Adam
Phew, also just finished this. It's a birthday present for my sister from last year. Total build time was about 2-3 weeks, of odd evenings and occasional bits of weekends, and about a week for oiling. It's english oak and walnut, air dried, then kept in the spare room for a few months. Prior to that it had been stored indoors for about 3-4 years.

Here, I've ripped a couple of lengths and trimmed to approx length and planing the edges ready for jointing.


 
_click on image for larger view_
Now checking everything is going to glue up square. I have a face edge marked on all pieces, having picked out the best sides.


 
_click on image for larger view_
Still not happy, so it's back to the vice and plane!


 
_click on image for larger view_
I've added a few biscuits, as more for alignment as for strength, before gluing up. 


 
_click on image for larger view_
Next it's time to make the legs - it's 2" thick but the Scheppach just breezes though.


 
_click on image for larger view_
All four legs cut. They need to have a taper added, but I seem to have forgotten to photograph that stage!


 
_click on image for larger view_
The table is going to have a magazine shelf - so I've got a solid piece of oak, and some walnut veneer. The veneer is about 10mm thick - but has a lovely grain.


 
_click on image for larger view_
I've not got a thicknesser so I have to do this by hand. ;-(


 
_click on image for larger view_
Muggins here, loosing a few calories.


 
_click on image for larger view_
Checking the legs and the top, and considering how I'm going to cut 4 x 1.5" square through mortices in the top. The weight of the top alone would make it difficult to do in the woodrat. In the end, I take the "easy" route out and opt for the morticer at work.


 
_click on image for larger view_

Please see next post for section 2 of 3!


----------



## Adam (30 Apr 2004)

Section 2 of 3


I've now got all my bits, 4 x legs, 1 x top, and 1 x shelf.


 
_click on image for larger view_
Smoothing the top. I'm using a #6 jointer, - I just like them! I later changed to a #80 scraper - to give a final finish.


 
_click on image for larger view_

I've trimmed the lengths to length, leaving a few offcuts. Here I'm am double checking that it's all going to fit!


 
_click on image for larger view_

Mcu as I like the hand tools, eventually everything calls for some tailed assistance. Here I'm making a groove for the walnut veneer.


 
_click on image for larger view_

But it's not long before I switch back to the hand tools, just to clean those edges up.


 
_click on image for larger view_

I can't remember why, but I was having trouble getting the veneer square, in the end, I ended up mounting the plane in the vice and pushing the wood past. It worked really well.


 
_click on image for larger view_

Glued up and ready for clamping


 
_click on image for larger view_

After drying, I get to see my finished result!


 
_click on image for larger view_

I want a profile around the end of the table, so it's back to the woodrat. I'm using a simple round cutter


 
_click on image for larger view_

Please see next post for section 3 of 3!

Adam


----------



## Adam (30 Apr 2004)

Section 3 of 3

This gives the following profile. Not much fun to sand ;-(



 
_click on image for larger view_

For some reason, I seem to have lost a load of photos. I'm sure they must have got in the wrong directory on my PC. Anyway, lots of morticing, tenoning (on the woodrat), tapering the legs, notching the legs, cutting slots for the wedged through tenons. I got a dowel plate made at work, and made some walnut dowels. I put a small 'V' in the bottom with a junior hacksaw before gluing. I couldn't believe the amount of glue that squeezed out.


 
_click on image for larger view_
Finished! I've given the top a couple of coats of danish oil already.



 
_click on image for larger view_
Close up of the wedged tenons. Don't look too closely as the wedge is just a fraction to wide.


 
_click on image for larger view_

I've brought it inside for finishing. SWMBO is never impressed, but she's keen for my sister not to wait too much longer!



 
_click on image for larger view_

Here it is in better light, outside the workshop


 
_click on image for larger view_

Those homemade dowels look OK!


 
_click on image for larger view_

The walnut veneer close up. It oiled up really well. The grain was wild so I was really pleased to have a scraper. I bought a Veritas #80 especially for this project. Well you have to don't you?



 
_click on image for larger view_

More finished shots!


 
_click on image for larger view_

The reason I used a wider veneer than solid piece in the top is clear here. Mostly, you look down at a table, and with the difference in viewing distance, the bottom "appears" to be as wide as the top. I was really pleased this turned out like this.


 
_click on image for larger view_

Well, that's all folks! 

Adam


----------



## Chris Knight (30 Apr 2004)

Adam,

That's a great job, well done. I'm impressed by the tightness of the M/Ts, they look lovely and clean, not easy to do with a mortice machine I would have thought? The walnut goes very nicely with the oak too - gives me some ideas for all the walnut scraps I presently chuck away!

Your sister should be well pleased.


----------



## Adam (30 Apr 2004)

Chris, 

I find you get really good results with a morticer. I cut the tenons to fit after, on the woodrat. I was able to keep taking really fine cuts until each leg fitted very tightly. I did sweat a bit though, as any mistakes show up on the surface. It was a good practice of skills for me though.

Adam


----------



## gidon (30 Apr 2004)

Adam
Very nice indeed! Amazed you managed to complete it in such a short time. 
You'll miss thicknessing by hand when you squeeze your p/t in!
I hope my sister doesn't see this - I made her a butcher's block for her birthday!
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## CYC (30 Apr 2004)

Simply superb  

Thanks for taking the time to take all those pictures for us. This is really informative.


----------



## Alf (30 Apr 2004)

Adam,

Proper Job. 8) Makes me itch to get into the workshop.  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Philly (30 Apr 2004)

Adam,
I think we should make you "Site Photographer" for your outstanding pics (and having the guts to show your face "on camera"! :lol: ).
I have a fair few shots that require a steady hand, so if your free on the weekend.............?
I'll let you use my thicknesser..................?
Cheers,
Philly


----------



## Adam (30 Apr 2004)

Philly":2hjm0l2j said:


> (and having the guts to show your face "on camera"! :lol: ).Cheers, Philly



Well, I have no shame, here's me (see avatar left) doing an alien impression. 

A


----------



## CYC (30 Apr 2004)

So Adam, when you are not woodworking you are boozing? hahaha


----------



## Shadowfax (30 Apr 2004)

Oh yes! I like your table very much, especially the wider inlay on the shelf. Great idea. Well done.

SF


----------



## Anonymous (30 Apr 2004)

Adam

Superb work. I am deeply jealous of your abilities wit hthe hand tools. How about some lessons in exchange for Ruddles County in my workshop?

Also really like the 'photo diary' idea and think more members should do the same to inspire the rest of us

Cheers

Tony


----------



## llangatwgnedd (30 Apr 2004)

Excellent.......Have you thought of having your work published in one of the magazines?

btw not Brewers monthly mag. :wink:


----------



## Aragorn (30 Apr 2004)

Excellent project Adam. Really good joinery on the thru M&Ts - not an easy joint to get just right on a heavy table top.
Keep it coming!


----------



## Anonymous (30 Apr 2004)

Hi Adam

You must be very proud. You've made an excellent job of it.

I just wish I had a quarter of the hand skills you have.

All the best
Neil


----------



## Pete W (30 Apr 2004)

Well, everyone's already said what I was going to say... but I'll say it anyway .

Great job, Adam. Nicely designed, nicely built, and a fine job with the photos. Always great to see a project completed, but even greater to see it come together. Thanks for sharing .


----------



## Mike.C (1 May 2004)

Hi Adam,

Excellent job, and all without a thicknesser. I have been using my machines for so long i forget what it is like to do it by hand. You should be proud of yourself. I bet your sister is.

Mike.C


----------



## johnjin (2 May 2004)

Excellent Adam
That is what I aspire to

John


----------



## Waka (2 May 2004)

Adam

Excellent work, now I know why I won't put any of my pic's on the forum.

Waka


----------

